# Navarre gigging



## Kalawika (May 29, 2011)

So I'm new to flounder gigging and Florida in general. I am wondering if anybody going out maybe Friday or Saturday night wouldn't mind me tagging along in the Navarre area. If I can please PM me any help is greatly appreciated.


----------

